

If you’re not in a group, you better have a plan. - Gibbon
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/ulterior-motives/201003/if-you-re-not-in-group-you-better-have-plan

======
nfnaaron
"Later, the voting records were checked to determine the proportion of people
receiving each type of call who actually voted."

Wait a minute. People who have nothing to do with running an election are able
to check to see if you voted?

I thought part of "secret ballot" included that it's a secret whether you
voted or not. I always assumed that no one outside election officials had
access to this bit.

I was wrong?

